# Jethro's fishing thread- introduction



## jethro (Jul 26, 2013)

I introduced myself in another thread, but you will likely see me here a lot in the fishing forum as well. And so to prove I actually fish (and because everyone likes pictures), here are some gratuitous fish pics from various adventures.

I'll start with a big larry... 6.28 lbs






Here's my fishing buddy, she outfishes me all the time... no scale guessing 5lbs +/-





Some NH stockies in the not-so-tin canoe





Onto the hardwater! My first brown trout through the ice





Very nice 3-1/2 lb smallmouth through the ice





My favorite eating fish





Second favorite eating fish, not a bad days work for NH





And finally, my favorite fishing picture from trolling for lake trout. It's my computer desktop!


----------



## Zum (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice variety of fish...
I like the desk top picture as well.


----------



## beehunter (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice fish......


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice report & pics


----------



## ScottNH (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice pictures! I live in NH too...the Crappie are the best!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome pics! Nice looking waters! Invite?

I always wanted to try Ice fishing, now you are going to take me over the winter, deal?


----------

